# Pedigree Pics(any info?)



## Yeti715 (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about these dogs/lines? Any info is appreciated


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

Following Jackson's Lucky Jessie James......
Watchdog's Bealzebub
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [30155] :: WATCHDOG'S BEELZEBUB

Here's a link to the Couturiers Blue Bully, which have the Ruffian dogs
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7067] :: COUTURIER'S BLUE BULLY


----------

